# Where are you? Coolant drain plug on block



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Could someone tell me where I can locate the coolant drain plug on my 67 Goat? Is there one on each side of the block or just one? Much appreciated.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Sdpepper said:


> Could someone tell me where I can locate the coolant drain plug on my 67 Goat? Is there one on each side of the block or just one? Much appreciated.


I believe there are 2 and you should find them on the lower side of the block just about opposite each other - it could be a small hex head plug or a plug with a recessed square drive - not sure which it will have. One you may not be seeing might be hidden behind the starter? There are no other plugs other than the lower sides of the block. Replace them with brass hex plug if you can. Some of those plugs are a fight to get out if they are rusted/corroded internally and frozen to the block.

If you are looking to drain the water for a timing chain/timing cover removal, it has been suggest by member *BearGFR* that he drains the radiator, then jacks up the rear of the car to dump more of the anti-freeze out of the block which puts it below the front water holes behind the timing chain cover and it will not spill into the pan. Never done it this way, but makes sense.

I grabbed a pic off the internet and you can see the square-drive style drain plug.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Mine are pet oaks put in by Butler when they cut short block. Drain the radiator, remove the lower front hose at the radiator and open both block drain plugs,. That will give you a complete drain.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Pet-cocks…sorry the computer changes the spelling!


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Lemans guy said:


> Pet-cocks…sorry the computer changes the spelling!


I have the pet-cocks too from Butler. Are they clockwise to close and CCW to open?


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

PontiacJim said:


> I believe there are 2 and you should find them on the lower side of the block just about opposite each other - it could be a small hex head plug or a plug with a recessed square drive - not sure which it will have. One you may not be seeing might be hidden behind the starter? There are no other plugs other than the lower sides of the block. Replace them with brass hex plug if you can. Some of those plugs are a fight to get out if they are rusted/corroded internally and frozen to the block.
> 
> If you are looking to drain the water for a timing chain/timing cover removal, it has been suggest by member *BearGFR* that he drains the radiator, then jacks up the rear of the car to dump more of the anti-freeze out of the block which puts it below the front water holes behind the timing chain cover and it will not spill into the pan. Never done it this way, but makes sense.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim! This was very helpful especially the pic.


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks Jim! This was very helpful especially the pic.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The last time I had mine out, I also put in petcocks, with some copper tubing extensions so that they don't make such a mess.



















Bear


----------



## Sdpepper (Jun 3, 2021)

Lemans guy said:


> Pet-cocks…sorry the computer changes the spelling!





BearGFR said:


> The last time I had mine out, I also put in petcocks, with some copper tubing extensions so that they don't make such a mess.
> 
> View attachment 144329
> 
> ...





BearGFR said:


> The last time I had mine out, I also put in petcocks, with some copper tubing extensions so that they don't make such a mess.
> 
> View attachment 144329
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Yes clockwise to close, counter to open, just be gentle.A pile with a gentle twist will loosen it up easy


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Pliers


----------

